# Which of 2 Canons would be the best for me?



## oldtexasdog (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey good folks, I'm new here and need a little advice please. I have been all over the net and now need to make a decision.
I have had a Canon PowerShot S2/IS for 6 or seven years now and have loved it! Alas all good things come to an end though? It has stuck shutter syndrome
I am very comfortable with going manual or automatic on this camera and use the articulated view finder a lot. I do a lot of super macro shots(small electronic components)-then a lot of still shots for things I sell on E-Bay then I do a lot of shots where I have to use the zoom to catch aircraft. (I live by an airfield that the military uses and see a lot of intresting planes)-I also do a lot of going back and forth to Scotland and the weather there can be harsh but I do love the scenery.So bad light-good light-outdoors. Like I said my S2 PS has been a great friend of mine!
So now I am looking at either a PowerShot SX50 which would be a direct replacement of my S2 so to speak or a G12(the articulated view screen) I know I will have to get a telephoto for it to do the aircraft.
Other than my Cell Phone:lmao: this is my only camera-Suggestions?
Thank you all for your time and wisdom.
OTD


----------



## Railphotog (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd go for the SX50, it is similar but light years ahead of your S2.  I have an SX30 and use it way more than my Canon DSLR because of its flexibility.   A friend recently got an SX50, and sent me a few shots he took recently and they were great.  One was of the almost full moon this week, and it was really sharp and crisp. Another was taken through his kitchen window of a bird on a tree about 20' away, and the bird's feathers were really sharp.  

Good luck!


----------



## oldtexasdog (Dec 30, 2012)

Railphotog said:


> I'd go for the SX50, it is similar but light years ahead of your S2.  I have an SX30 and use it way more than my Canon DSLR because of its flexibility.   A friend recently got an SX50, and sent me a few shots he took recently and they were great.  One was of the almost full moon this week, and it was really sharp and crisp. Another was taken through his kitchen window of a bird on a tree about 20' away, and the bird's feathers were really sharp.
> 
> Good luck!




Thanks Railphotog Guess it will be the SX50 then.


----------

